# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Schleudersturz im Trapez

## Steve-O

Hi Leute,

Nachdem Ich letztes Jahr nach einem Sturz eingehngt im Tapez, unterm Segel lag und
das Gefhl hatte zu ersaufen, bin Ich seitdem total gehemmt.
Ich habe total schiss, das mir das nochmal passiert und kann mich gar nicht mehr richtig
aufs Surfen konzentrieren.
Wei jemand, ob dabei schon mal jemand ersoffen ist?
Vielleicht hat jemand ja noch einen Tipp, wie Ich diese schei Angst davor wieder los werde.

Gru Steve-O

----------


## Beavis25

Hmmm, hatte das auch schon paar mal und es war nie wirklich entspannt. Aber habe danach nicht so wirklich Angst davor gekriegt, dass es wieder passiert. Das war auch nur in der Zeit, bevor ich Schlaufen fuhr - wei ja nicht, wie du so vom Level her bist. Aber ich meine, es gibt in den Foren mehrere Beitrge dazu, wie man mit sowas umgehen kann. Zum Beispiel mit einem "Assistenten" unter kontrollierten Bedingungen im Flachen ben wie man sich dabei verhlt und sowas. Knnte mir schon vorstellen, dass das was bringt. Ich habe auch mal gelesen, dass man, selbst wenn man sich nicht befreien kann, mit dem Kopf immer zur Not "am Mast vorbei" und unter dem Segel hervorkommen kann. Wichtig ist wahrscheinlich auch einfach, einen khlen Kopf zu bewahren (was ja leider nicht immer leicht ist).Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da jemand bei ertrunken ist - zumindest nicht, seitdem es die neuen Tampen gibt. Die sind ja so steif, dass die sich kaum verdrehen knnen. 
Kannst ja nochmal die Suche bemhen, ob du da was dazu findest. Ich wnsch dir viel Erfolg beim Abbauen deiner ngste! ^^

----------


## tigger1983

Ja stimmt schon ist schon ein scheiss gefhl unterm segel zu liegen, darum ist wichtig die gabel beim sturz nicht loszulassen! So weist du immer wo du unterm segel hngst. Und wie der Vorgnger schon geschrieben hat kommt man eigentlich immer mit dem Kopf am Mast vorbei, auch wenn man noch eingehngt ist! 
Evtl. mal absichtlich drin eingehngt reinfallen lassen, wenn ein kollege dabei ist, so kannst du das testen das du einen sicheren griff hast, das du immer rauskommst, evtl. nimmt dir das auch die angst.
Angst kriegt man auch nur wenn man was nicht unter kontrolle hat... Wenn du also sicher bist wie du dich aushngen kannst, ist die angst auch wieder weg.

also lass dich nicht runter kriegen!

----------


## zx9rlinus

Hi Steve-O,

das Gefhl kennt wohl jeder. Immer schn locker bleiben, weil das eigentlich keine wirkliche Gefahr darstellt. Ich setze jetzt mal voraus, das Du vernnftige Tampen benutzt und keine gepimpte Wscheleine (so wie mein Kumpel-Gru!). Da diese sich auch unter Wasser ganz leicht vom Haken trennen lassen, kannst du also im Falle eines Falles ganz locker unter dem Segel (egal in welche Richtung) wegtauchen. Sollst mal sehen, ruck zuck ist das kein Thema mehr fr Dich, instinktiv tauchst Du spter zum krzeren Ende des Segels bzw. machst du so schnell Fortschritte, dass Schleuderstrze nur noch uerst selten vorkommen.

Gru Linus

----------


## Surf-Max

... bzw. machst du so schnell Fortschritte, dass Schleuderstrze nur noch uerst selten vorkommen.

So isses! Irgendwann passieren solche Strze nicht mehr. Kritisch waren diese Abgnge, als die Trapezhaken noch aus einem Stahlhaken bestanden. Seit der Haken nicht mehr spitz sondern stumpf (mit zwei Enden) ist, vertdelt sich der Trapeztampen kaum noch, und wenn, dann lsst er sich leicht abstreifen. Panik ist natrlich das letzte, was man in dieser Situation gebrauchen kann. Die ist auch vllig berflssig, denn die Situation unter dem Segel ist nicht wirklich kritisch. Aber beim ersten Mal hat man halt Bammel. Das ging wohl jedem so.

Gre
Max

----------


## Steve-O

Das meine Angst davor wohl bertrieben und unntig ist, ist mir wohl bewusst,
Nur ndert das nichts daran.
Den Tipp mit dem im Flachen Wasser die Situation simulieren, werd Ich wohl mal ausprobieren.
Obwohl mir bei dem Gedanken daran schon wieder schlecht wird.
Ich benutze richtige Trapeztampen, bin aber erst Schlaufenanfnger.
Ihr habt wahrscheinlich recht und mit der Zeit und bung, verschwindet die Angst von alleine.

Gru Steve-O

----------


## Beavis25

Aha, also Schlaufenanfnger. Dann wart mal ab... Das Gefhl der Kontrolle beim Schlaufenfahren im Vergleich zum Fahren ohne Schlaufen ist Wahnsinn. Da verschwendest du keinen Gedanken mehr an sowas. Und Schleuderstrze werden, wie schon von den Vorrednern bemerkt, eine Seltenheit. Bis dahin mach das ruhig mal mit nem Kumpel im flachen Wasser, hilft bestimmt.

----------


## Gegen den Wind

oder besorg dir einen schnell verschluss am hacken, dann schaft man es sogar das trapetz unterwasser auszuziehen....  :Wink:

----------


## Finnenkratzer

> oder besorg dir einen schnell verschluss am hacken, dann schaft man es sogar das trapetz unterwasser auszuziehen....



Gerade in dem Zusammenhang fnde ich auch ein Hfttrapez fr Anfnger sinnvoller als ein Sitztrapez. Ein Hfttrapez lsst sich wirklich mit 2 Handgriffen komplett vom Krper lsen, whrend Du fr ein Sitztrapez schon etwas lnger brauchst bis Du alle Schnallen auf hast.

----------


## JPA

das mit dem schnellverschuss ist wirklich gut, ich hatte fher auch schon viele solcher strze, aber da hab ich dann immer mein trapez abgemacht und bin unterm segel rausgetaucht, und dann war alles cool.

----------


## bensen

hallo,
also wie schon gesagt wurde, wirst du mit der zeit sicherer und schleuderstrze passieren nicht mehr so oft. allerdings kann dir unterm segel nicht wirklich viel passieren.aus einem hfttrapez biste ruck zuck raus. das kannste echt unter wasser ausziehen.wichtig ist aber das du dir ber sowas keine gedanken machen solltest, denn wenn man angst hat surft man auch schlecht, weil man viel zu angespannt ist und sich nicht auf die grundlegenden sachen konzentrieren kann. wenns dir hilft probier die geschichte mit dem aushaken vorher aus und rede dir immer ein, das eig. gar nichts passieren kann.

----------


## The Bartman

Hi Steve-O

Fastest way to get over your fears: Just let yourself drop backward into the water underneath your sail on purpose. You will find that it's actually very easy to get away.

What you shouldn't do:
- Panic
- let go of your boom during the crash: you will more easily loose your orientation
- Try directly to get away: it will only pull the loop tighter on the hook and prevent it from being released

What you should do:
- stay cool: no worries, no hurries
- always keep hold of the boom
- underneath your sail: first pull yourself towards the boom that you're still holding and release the loop with one hand (if it hasn't already dropped loose), then pull yourself towards the mast-hand side. The surface is always less that an armlength from your mast-hand.

This only takes a few seconds, while one can easily stay under water for more than half a minute, so no need to rush or panic.

Good luck trying!
The Bartman

----------


## Surf-Max

Es gibt auch noch den Trick mit dem Gummiband, das die Trapeztampen verbindet und unten durch die Vorlieksse gefhrt wird. Das sorgt dafr, dass die Tampen immer nach unten gezogen werden, wenn nicht im Trapez. Hilft beim Aushaken. Das Trapez selbst auszuziehen halte ich fr keine gute Idee. Warum denn? Man kommt doch ratzfatz vom Haken frei.

Gre
Max

----------


## Knacki

Ich bin zum Glck schon seit lngerem nicht mehr in der Situation gewesen. Und ich hoffe, dass es auch noch lnger so bleibt. Mir hat es, wenn es so weit war, immer geholfen, mich beim Sturz darauf zu konzentrieren, nicht loszulassen und wenn ich dann im Wasser lag, sofort an den Haken zu greifen und den Tampen auszuhaken. Nach 2-3 mal merkst Du, dass es fast immer ohne Probleme klappt und mit jedem mal wird es einfacher, die Panik unter Kontrolle zu halten. 

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## Ralf Eisenberger

Nimm einfach den Trapetztampen ab .Kauf dir die Dinger mit den Klipsen ,die hast Du ganz schnell auf und du brauchst keine Zeit fr die Entknotung vom Haken.

----------


## chrissurfer52

Mir ist zwar nicht so ganz klar wie man beim Schleudersturz unterm Segel landet, bin selbst wenn dann eher voll von oben aufs Rigg geknallt. Aber als Tipp. Mach Atembungen, hab ich mit angefangen seit ich auch Bodyboarden gehe. Versuch zur Hause einfach mglichst lang die Luft anzuhalten, auch mal unter belastung, zum Beispiel beim Treppensteigen, oder setz dich im Schwimmbad einfach mal auf den Boden, sowas hilft, unter Wasser Ruhe zu bewaren und dann kommt man immer locker daraus.

----------


## peterkesten

> Mir ist zwar nicht so ganz klar wie man beim Schleudersturz unterm Segel landet, bin selbst wenn dann eher voll von oben aufs Rigg geknallt.



Na, das ist gar nicht so "schwer" ;-)
Kann schon mal vorkommen, dass man selbst noseseitig nach Lee abgeht und dabei sozusagen das Segel "entgegengesetz auffiert" (Mast nach Lee, Schothorn nach Luv). Und sobald man dann im Sturzflug sozusagen in der "Schothorn-Voraus-Back-Fahrt" ist, drckt der Wind das Segel ber einem aufs Wasser.
Passiert halt vor allem, wenn man beim Sturz "aktiv" abspringt und/oder bei tiefen Raumwindkursen...

----------


## ADABEI

Noch ein kleiner Tipp !!!

Erging zumindest mir so. 

Habe (anfnglich) beim Schleudersturz (kommt heute zum Glck nicht mehr bzw nicht mehr so oft vor) zum Zeitpunkt des Wasserkontaktes immer relativ viel Luft ber die Nase rausgepresst um zu verhindern, dass Wasser durch die Nase (zuweit) reinkommt. Wenn man dann einige Zeit braucht um sich aus dem Trapeztampen zu lsen, geht einem dadurch frher "die Luft aus".

Also immer fr ausreichenden "Luftvorrat" sorgen, dann gibt es kein Problem.

P.S.
Ein Trapez, welches sich mit einem Zug komplett ffnen lt (wurde ja hier glaube ich schon erwhnt), wrde dir die Mglichkeit geben sofort frei wegzuschwimmen.
Mein Hfttrapez hat zufllig so ein System, ich habe aber diese Ausstiegsvariante noch nie bentigt. 
Ich denke - wenn du auch in Zukunft ein ungutes Gefhl bezglich freikommen hast - knnte dir so ein Trapez auch eine gewisse Sicherheit bringen.

----------


## Amerigo

1.) be die Bewegung, den Tampen vom Trapezhaken zu streifen. Das ist eine ganz klare Bewegung, die man ben kann.
2.) Immer zum Mast hin wegschwimmen

Das Thema ist irgendwie gar keines, finde ich. Ist doch extrem selten und wenn, dann ist man mit modernen Tampen sofort frei. Die alten Schnur-Tampen waren 'ne andere Geschichte.

Gruss

David

----------


## Iceman01

Du knntest dein Segel ja mal flach aufs Wasser legen und dann darunter
tauchen. Und so ein bisschen ben.

----------


## royemunson

Um auf deine Frage genau einzugehen - "wie kriege ich die scheiss Angst weg..., muss stndig whrend des Surfens daran denken usw..." wrde ich dir wie meine Vorredner 1. ein Trapez mit "Quickrelease" empfehlen. Wenn du weisst, dass du IMMER, egal wie bescheuert du abgeflogen (verdreht, oder wie auch immer) bist, aus dem Trapez in sekundenschnelle rauskommst, dann wirst du auch keine Angst mehr haben. 
2. Irgendwie musst du in dein Hirn folgende Infortmation hmmern: Abfliegen = Luft holen. Ist natrlich schwierig sich zu merken, entweder ist es automatisiert, oder eben nicht.
3. Im flachen, mit einem Freund als Hilfe (!) unters Segel legen, und das Trapez in aller Ruhe ausziehen. Dann weisst du auch wie es sich anfhlt = weniger Angst.

Hoffe du hast bald mehr Spa beim Heizen!

----------


## Blublu

alsu bei den ersten 2malen als ich im trapez unter wasser hing hatte ich auch schiss aber mittlerweile kommt es erstens nur noch extrem selten vor und wenn mache ich es so:
dagegen gro anzukmpfen wenn man schon aufm weg zum wasser ist ist ja eh sinnlos, ich versuche noch so viel luft zu holen wie es mglich ist (ich glaube ja nicht das jemand komplett ruhig bleibt und noch dran denkt tief luft zu holen) und sobald ich im wasser bin ziehe ich mich nah an den gabelbaum und taste das segel nach dem mast ab. Wenn man ihn mal gefunden hat ist der rest ja kein problem mehr  :Smile: 
Keine ahnung ob das bei jedem gurt so ist aber ich kann auch einfach an ner schleife ziehen und er geht sofort auf. Habe ich aber noch nie bentigt das ich mich eh immer ans segel klemme.
Der einzigste vorteil den ich dabei habe ist das ich das nie ben musste sondern automatisch gemacht habe, da ich panische angst vor tiefem wasser habe und kein meter brustschwimmen kann sondern nur kraulen ---> was dir unterwasser ja nicht viel bringt ;P Einfach nur aufpassen das man vlt nicht gerade mit dem kopf aufm mast landet  :Embarrassment: 

mfg tom ^__^

PS: Wenn ich mal schlecht geschlafen hab vorm surfen oder wegen sonst irgendwas unsicher bin, summe ich entweder lieder oder stelle mir total bekloppte fragen wie zb:"wenn der wind ein mensch wre, wie wrde er aussehen, was wre er fr ein sternzeichen und wre er bestechlich?  :Embarrassment: " und platz 1 auf meiner persnlichen bekloppte fragen liste ist:"was wrde ich machen wenn 50cent vor mir im wasser landet und mir en geldkoffer aufs board legen wrde?" --nein ich trinke nicht vorm oder beim surfen^^

----------


## Halsenfox

Hallo! Mir ist es in den ersten Jahren auch passiert bis ich hrte,das es Hfttrapetze von Sailloft mit "Notffnung"gibt!! Ich kaufte es mir und es ist alles easy!! Gre der Halsenfox

----------


## Monkey Onehand

ist mir auch schon passiert.Wenn du nach dem Sturz immer noch im Trapez hngst, solltest du dich an dein Segel ziehen und dich aushngen. Danach zum Mast schwimmen und auftauchen.

----------

